# NABBA Britain Results



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Masters Over 40

6th Paul Dillon

5th Mark Stocks

4th Sid Connor

3rd Alan Sheldon

2nd Robert Turner

1st Dave Steele

Over 50's

6th Robert Young

5th Al Zebiela

4th Sam Metcalfe

3rd Ronnie King

2nd Vince Delasandri

1st Gerry Morgan

Juniors

6th Paul Mettan

5th Chris Ormrod

4th Joseph Boyd

3rd Nathan Daesha

2nd Aidan Travers

1st John Patrick Martin

Miss Figure Toned

6th Victoria Goodall

5th Kirsten Cameron

4th Andrea Bateman

3rd Andi Black

2nd Lynn Carmichael

1st Jayne Tingle

Miss Figure class 2

6th Anita Kenyon

5th Tina Moore

4th Lisa Mann

3rd Cheryl Steele

2nd Louise Thornton

1st Rachel Grice

Miss Figure class 1

6th Jane Brooks

5th Joanne Sperring

4th Rhiann George

3rd Adele Gibbon

2nd Malika Zitouni

1st Karen Bricklebank

Class 4 Men

6th Simon Horsell

5th Steve Wright

4th Lee Callaghan

3rd Andrew Henry

2nd Steve Flynn

1st Wayne Jones

Class 3

6th Edward Srlsby

5th Shane Watson

4th Bruce Mekrll

3rd Gary Haliwell

2nd Justin Trollope

1st Roy Pattison

Class 2

6th Barry Vormahaw

5th Jon Bridge

4th David Bell

3rd Gary Keith

2nd David Fox

1st Paul Longfield

Class 1

6th James Scott

5th Andy Jameson

4th Lee Mororae

3rd Steven Baker

2nd Ken Prescott

1st Marty Fannan

Miss Fitness

4th Ruth Scott

3rd Rachel Murray

2nd Martyna Kulin

1st Helen Heanon

Ladies Overall Karen Bricklebank

Mens Overall Paul Longfield


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the swift results Mr Carbs,


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The judging was well out in some classes, this show is the worst judged NABBA show I've seen.

Steve Baker in class 1 was not in a fit state to take part in the comparisons and I think he missed some of the compulsories if not them all, he rallied round enough to take part in 1 comparison which they requested after the judges had finished judging the class. The judges were asked before the night show where Steve Baker would have placed if he had been able to compete in all parts of the judging, the judges said where he could have came and so he was given that placing.

How can that be fair on all the other guys in the class who sweated their bollox off doing qtr turns, posing, multiple comparisons only to place behind a guy who took part in 30% of the supposed judging?

I don't know Stevie well but I know him to speak to and he is a sound guy who is serous about his bodybuilding, so I felt sorry for him BUT if you are prepared to push things to drop fluid you need to accept it can go wrong, in this case it did unfortunately. He knows what can happen and took the risk, he should not have placed in this event because he did not take part in it all.

If you enter triathalon you swin, cycle and run, you can't win without completing all 3 parts, the same applies here.

Also in class one 4th place should not have gone to Lee Mororoe, he was too soft by miles, the guy has mammoth potential but that should not earn you a trophy you don't deserve.

Dave Fox or John Bridge should have been winner and runner up of class 2, martin fannon was the easy winner of class won (they got that right), Justin Trollope pushed Roy Pattison all the way in class 3 and has every right to feel hard done by because it could have gone either way.

I never saw class 4 but according to people whose judgement I trust, Musclechat member Steve Flynn was hard done by.

Rachael Grice - Musclechat moderator "Bettyboo" was awesome, her and boyfriend Shane Copley (our own Bodyworks) have awesome potential, both are young and have a long future ahead in bodybuilding because they are phenomenal bodybuilders and really nice people with their feet on the ground.

Also they keep changing the judging panel from class to class, how is it possible then to gain any consistency from class to class? In a subjective decision making sport you need to have consistency in those actually making the decisions if you are to keep consistency in the judgements.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

www.gasp-uk.com


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Dougie.. "I never saw class 4 but according to people whose judgement I trust, Musclechat member Steve Flynn was hard done by."

 .. bit gutted mate, but coming round now.. first let me give congrats to the winner of my class, wayne jones, nice bloke & top physique. im the first to accept being beaten fair and square, but on this occasion i was a little bewildered,especially as the callouts gave every sign in my favour. i won't go on about this cos it will sound like every other story we hear when a guy misses out. ill just let others who were at the show to do my talking for me.. :wink: , as it turns out it was a tie for first place..wayne and myself..so it went down to individual judges first placings given..he beat me 4-3..

but i will say the judges DO have a tough job and sometimes a thankless one, and when we step onstage we accept that human decisions are going to be made..and sometimes they may not go in our favour..(this is me trying to be philosophic about it whilst still gutted LOL..  )

not one single shredded guy won a mens class on saturday..??? puzzled i am to say the least...

bodyworks.. thankyou mate.. your comments to me, and what you said to nick about me were very welcome bud..

bettyboo.....what can i say !!! you got exactly what you deserved.. you were awesome rach, no other words for it.. a true champ.. see you both soon...

steve


----------



## kirstenc (Apr 3, 2006)

Was a great show, and would like to thank Dougie and Jo for their help this last few months and tanning me up and having my vodka at the ready at the bar for when i came off stage!! Thanks both of u!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

hi steve

all the comments were ture, we both thought it was the best we have ever seen you, the placing wasnt the one you deserved how ever they way you looked on saturday you should be over the moon, and it should just make you more determined for next time. hopefully i'll be the one losing my voice at the brits nexts time i'll have a few of you to cheer for you, shane, alan, louise i'll be a nervous wreck. Enjoy your food i know we are.

xxx


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Well done to everyone on the board who competed anyone got pictures


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

totally agree about baker. hes a great lad with a fantastic physique and i really wanted to see him do well as i think at his best it was his for the taking! much respect!

i wasnt there but have been told what happened.

if you cant actually compete in the pre-judging.. then surely you cant get placed???


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

to steve flynn, you know you were hard done by, but your reaction to the placing you got speaks volumes about the kind of man you are. got nothing but respect for ya mate.


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi i know this thread is years old but it has just brought to my attention by a friend who googled my name??

First off i know i f*ck up and did not really expect to place at the 2006 brits. I managed to make it through one set of quater turns then had to go offsage and collapsed.. i pulled myself around enough to do my posing routine then collapsed again...i was given a chance to come back onstage and do the last lot of comparison in the final call out. I ended up placing 3rd which i was not really expecting. Most people who know me know i am realistic and aint a big head but i believe if i had have been well enough to stand on stage and do comparisons asked of me i would have probably won..even the winner marty fannan said that!

In 2007 i competed again in class 1, done quater turns and then routine. Had 1st call out and that was it. won the title that year on 1 call out.

so in 2006 went off stage for a while ill but managed 3rd place from one call out.

2007 got 1st call out and stood at the back of the stage for a while and placed 1st with that 1 call out.

Maybe i should not have placed in 2006, i have no power over that as the judges made the decision, but what i am trying to say is i didnt do much more in 2007 and i won and no one moaned????

F*ck it though... it was years ago anyway. all in the past .

steve baker


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hope you dont see this as anyone havin a pop at you personally steve (cos its not)... i didnt see the britain that year but the lads i spoke to were more concerned for you than anythng else from what i remember.. we all know how easy it is to push that little bit too far and i think some people thought teh judges should have just said no and not let you risk pushing too hard!

from what i was told you didnt complete the full pre-judging that year. from your post maybe thats not strictly correct and you completed enough to beat the lad in 4th but didnt get a chance to go further?

i dont think anyone would deny your physique deserved top 3 placing at all!

its a hard one i suppose cos from the judges point of view they know your potential and know how hard you work and dont want to take the chance of winning away from you either.

but as you say you came back and blitzed it the year after! cant ask for any more than that!


----------



## bodybuilding (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for great full info..it is really useful for everyone..Cheers..


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

All in the past lee, prob shouldnt have bitten and replied to this thread as its years old but my pal was winding me :der:.

Just ignore my little rant please, my apologies to all!

steve


----------

